# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Ухожу с проекта

## ALEX(XX)

Фсьо. Пришло время уходить, жаль, что 5 лет отданных этому ресурсу оказались потрачены зря.
Причиной послужило лишение меня прав модератора товарищем *DVI* с мотивацией "Поведение несовместимое со статусом модератора", которое заключалось в моём нежелании лизать седалище ЛК.
Вобщем, всем спасибо, все свободны. Было интересно, познавательно.

PS: Товарищу DVI успехов и процветания под медным тазом. Адье!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Жаль... :Sad:

----------


## antanta

*ALEX(XX)*, спасибо за "все свободны"... Тут "все" разные. Одни более разные, другие менее. 
И время потрачено не зря.
  Если честно, я был удивлен, что тебе дали "глобального". И не потому, что ты не достоин. 
  А теперь все встало на свои места. Если не против, увидимся  на ... oh, sh...

----------


## mrak74

А может бог с ним с этим модераторством. Может останетесь ? Пожалуйста !!!

----------


## santy

ALEX(XX), забей на статус, пусть владельцы ресурса выбирают близких и лояльных к своим кругам модераторов, обмен инфо по другим продуктам, надеюсь здесь еще не запрещен.

----------


## antanta

*santy*, Мне сегодня утром постоянные клиенты отдали новенький цисковский линксис, на 4(?) порта. Сын со Штатов прилетал, привозил для подключения к нету двух ноутов. Ну без надобности она людям. Посомневавшись, взял.
 Через два часа звонят, и просят вернуть.  Итог: ничего не потерял, кагбэ, а осадок остался.

----------


## Br0m

Что значит ухожу? а ну без глупостей, стоять бояться!

"А ты чего хочешь?" -говорит золотая рыбка

-Два ящика водки, закуску и этих двоих сюда обратно!

----------


## rdog

фуя се !(

----------


## antanta

Тут товарищи подсказывают, что все Алекса поубирали из "друзей". В такое сразу не поверилось, залез в кабинет - чекбокс не отмечен. Что бы это могло быть?

----------


## grobik

> Вобщем, всем спасибо, все свободны. Было интересно, познавательно.


Спасибо,*ALEX(XX)*! Уверен,Вы не зря отдали 5 лет ресурсу.
Если это не техническая ошибка на движке форума...

----------


## SDA

Денисов, я тоже ухожу. Аналогично с Алексом. Кто ты есть я тебе передам в личку, не здесь так на других ресурсах. Коллеги, наш пример это история ресурса. Как был выжат  Денисовым основатель Гессер, так теперь поступили и с нами. Всем до свидание.

----------


## antanta

*SDA*, и Гессера тоже? И кто есть Денисов. Простите меня, дремучего.

----------


## SDA

> *SDA*, и Гессера тоже? И кто есть Денисов. Простите меня, дремучего.


DVI - сотрудник ЛК и "серый кардинал".

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

· Антон Дроздов переведен в группу Global Moderators

· Олег Зайцев переведен в группу Administrators.

· SDA и ALEX(XX) за систематическое поведение, не совместимое со званием Модератора, переведены в группу Senior Members.

· С SDA сняты дополнительные права модератора раздела «Информационная безопасность <http://virusinfo.info/forumdisplay.php?f=29> - Правовая информация - Россия».

· Голосование по кандидатуре ANDYBOND удалено. Этот персонаж не будет обладать повышенными правами на сайтах, принадлежащих Лаборатории Касперского.

· Раздел «Информационная безопасность <http://virusinfo.info/forumdisplay.php?f=29> - Правовая информация» запрещен к публикации до согласования его содержимого.

Ник, сообщи на форуме о произведенных административных изменениях.

С уважением, Виталий DVi Денисов,

руководитель проектов

ЗАО "Лаборатория Касперского",

Департамент Инновационных Технологий 

Денисов - Я тебя глубоко неуважаю.

----------


## rdog

удаляйте и мой ак!  могу подтвердить   в ЛС   если надо.
Регистрация: 08.11.2007
Сообщений: 529 
Вес репутации: 271

----------


## antanta

> Антон Дроздов переведен в группу Global Moderators


 Это повышение или понижение?

----------


## Kuzz

> Это повышение или понижение?


Понижение. До этого был админом

----------


## borka

Что у вас тут творится-то?

----------


## Groft

кто следующий? :Huh:

----------


## AlexGOMEL

ALEX(XX), не уходи! Или хотя бы оставь свои координаты: я же тебе пиво должен :-(

----------


## anton_dr

Следующим буду я. Полномочия супермодератора мне ни к чему.
Просьба их снять. С ними я продолжу выписывать нарушения за дело работникам ЛК и далее.

----------


## миднайт

*ALEX(XX)*, *SDA*, *anton_dr*, прошу вас не уходить с проекта. Это какой-то нонсенс...
Si vis pacem, para justitiam.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Я создал опрос в закрытом разделе о лишении DVI полномочий администратора. Голосование открытое. Пока ни одного проголосовавшего против.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Если эту тему и опрос потрут, то тут делать больше нечего. Главное -команда (настоящая команда ВИ) едина. Жаль, что нет основателя, жаль, что потрачено 4 года.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*

И вообще, мне кажется не правильным уходить. Господа - останьтесь и боритесь за свое детище. Если бороться будет нельзя, вот тогда уйдем все.

----------


## polword

> И вообще, мне кажется не правильным уходить. Господа - останьтесь и боритесь за свое детище. Если бороться будет нельзя, вот тогда уйдем все.


я с этим согласен

----------


## SDA

> Я создал опрос в закрытом разделе о лишении DVI полномочий администратора. Голосование открытое. Пока ни одного проголосовавшего против.
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> 
> Если эту тему и опрос потрут, то тут делать больше нечего. Главное -команда (настоящая команда ВИ) едина. Жаль, что нет основателя, жаль, что потрачено 4 года.
> 
> *Добавлено через 7 минут*
> 
> И вообще, мне кажется не правильным уходить. Господа - останьтесь и боритесь за свое детище. Если бороться будет нельзя, вот тогда уйдем все.


Как бороться, например мне с Алексом, если уже закрыт доступ к закрытым разделам?
По поводу голосования мысль хорошая, но нас убрали без всякого голосования, как "смотрящий" решил и не у кого не спросил, просто поставил перед фактом, наплевав на все голосования. А сейчас его седалище подскажет, что нас вообще надо забанить и все, забанит и не у кого спрашивать не будет. Единоличный "правитель" ресурса, просто противно. Вот если, участникам не все равно, то надо выступать всем, всех не забанит и не разжалует. Иначе будет потихоньку убирать всех несогласных и не хотящих ему лизать жопу и кричать "Да здравствует ЛК ".

----------


## Br0m

а Гессер и Пауль это разные люди?

вообще ситуация не может не радовать: вирусные аналитики меряются пиписьками, кто главнее, ... а в это время

Цезарь получил сертификаты двух самых распространенных девайсов, не сегодня-завтра получит интеловские и нвидиа(если уже не получил),

 - а что делают крупнейшие АВ вендоры - мило пикируются, запуская в сети информацию о пойманных вирусах с сертификатом конкурента

с одной стороны - какая прелесть, прямо КВН - молодцы ребята!

с другой - целый год не могли допилить KRD чтобы он нормально работал, удаляя все критические посты, вместо обсуждения проблемы и поиска решения..
и как легального пользователя одного из продуктов - меня это
http://virusinfo.info/attachment.php...9&d=1282631657

----------


## Kuzz

> а Гессер и Пауль это разные люди?


Разные

----------


## antanta

*SDA*, Алекс, SDA, если вас забанят, я могу поработать ретранслятором  :Smiley:   Понятно, что это будет иметь смысл только до принятия решения по итогам голосования, о котором говорил  Alex_Goodwin.

----------


## Br0m

какой-то странный флешмоб  :Sad: 
может VI опять поломали?

----------


## Kuzz

*Br0m*, нет, не поломали

----------


## Br0m

я уже видел подобное - тот форум после этого превратился в УГ заселенное троллями  :Sad:  дежавю

----------


## antanta

*пользователь*, Вы же понимаете, что человек слаб. И одна из слабостей - желание получить награду за хоршие дела. Кто-то ожидает ее после жизни, кто-то в виде признания заслуг прямо здесь и сейчас. Присвоение статуса должно свидетельствовать о признании заслуг. Лишение - наоборот.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Давайте не давать повода удалять тему. Почистите от троллей!

----------


## пользователь

> Присвоение статуса должно свидетельствовать о признании заслуг. Лишение - наоборот.


Ничего страшного не произошло, просто у них теперь будет больше времени на помощь пользователям :Smiley:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Зайцева в администраторы назначил тоже Денисов. Хорошо это или плохо - не важно. Факт остается фактом - одного администратора выкинули, выкинули последнего независимого от ЛК.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Ничего страшного не произошло, просто у них теперь будет больше времени на помощь пользователям


Я не буду помогать на форуме, который захвачен. Раньше тут была демократия -решали все вместе. И только помогать не выход. Цензура в остальных разделах не допустима. А то всякие Умники открыто троллят, а их не наказывают - низя, они ровнее других.

----------


## Umnik

*Alex_Goodwin*, ты про меня. И ошибся.  :Smiley:  Ну Алекс, ну что же ты?

----------


## пользователь

*Alex_Goodwin*, вы лукавите :Cheesy:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> *Alex_Goodwin*, ты про меня. И ошибся.  Ну Алекс, ну что же ты?


В чем ошибся? Обзывание модератора троллем - нарушение правил форума. Независимо от места работы и всего остального. Нарушение есть - должно быть наказание.

----------


## antanta

> Ничего страшного не произошло, просто у них теперь будет больше времени на помощь пользователям


и гораздо меньше желания делать это *здесь*.

----------


## Umnik

Троллинг - я о себе говорил.  :Cheesy:  И мне влепили штрафные баллы (кстати, я считаю, что незаслуженно). Вот так просто ты и ошибся.  :Smiley:

----------


## пользователь

> и гораздо меньше желания делать это *здесь*.


Пусть не здесь, пусть где-нибудь.

PS. *SDA*, например, может на КЛС помогать :Smiley:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> -    .       (,  ,  ).      .


  .   .  ,            .     .

----------

?     ,               Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## LLG

> .


Alex_Goodwin,       ?    ,    ?      ,    DVI    ...     ?    ... ,           ...

----------


## Umnik

*Alex_Goodwin*,           .    ,        , ..    .  ,  #47     .

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

,           .   , ,     ,   -     .

----------


## Umnik

, .  -  .  :Smiley:   .     ;    -   ,    -  "".   ,  - - .
  ,        .
    QIP...  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

> ,  -.
> 
> PS. *SDA*, ,


,      . ,      2  ,     .    .

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> *Alex_Goodwin*,           .    ,        , ..    .  ,  #47     .


    .   ,     .        ,    .       .

----------


## antanta

> ,  -.
>  PS. *SDA*, ,


 ,      ?   ...
,   ,  .      ",    ,      ,     "?.

----------

> ,      .


.




> ,      2  ,     .    .


  [].     *Kapral*   ...

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

,        .  .    ,    .
,     .

----------


## antanta

*Umnik*, ,   ...      .     .   ,  (?) .

----------


## LLG

> ,           .   , ,     ,   -     .


    ...        ,      ...      ))))...     :Cheesy:

----------


## Umnik

?      .    ?

----------

> ,      ?  ...


   ? :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy: 




> ,   ,  .


   .




> ",    ,      ,     "?.


    -.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

...         - ?

----------


## antanta

**, ,   .     .


> ,   ,   .     -      . -    , -        .       .  - .

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

.   -  .    .

----------


## Kuzz

> ...


..     ?
 ,       ,       ..

. google.com/search?channel=fs&q=%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%86  %D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B0+%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%81%  D1%82%D1%80&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

----------

> **, ,   .


   - "  "    .




> .


 .     . ,     .




> ..     ?


 :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:

----------


## LLG

> ..


Kuzz ,   ...     ,      ...          ,       ...   ...        ...    ,       , .

 -          ,        ))))...      (     ))))) -  -       ,      )))..

   ...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

LLG вы слишком осведомлены о работе проекта для Junior Member.
официально заявляю - за все время моего существования в этом проекте я получала премию только один раз, и для меня она была сюрпризом.
Не по тем пользователям вы судите о костяке ВИ...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

> Kuzz , ой да бросьте... за деньги работает тут каждый, начиная с хэлперов и заканчивая админами...


Вот. Опять же, Вы говорите обо всех.. Откуда такая уверенность? Вы провели опрос среди всех участников?




> рекламы кроме ЛК и мелькающих картинок для юзера больше нет


Реклама контекстная. То, что ЛК ведет сильную рекламную компанию и дает частоту мелькания их баннеров. Другие баннеры частенько блокируются, т.к. эти "другие" оказываются псевдоантивирусами. Предлагаете зарабатывать на рекламе троев? 0_о

----------


## antanta

> Могу вас порадовать - "ушедших с проекта" высоко оценили на КЛС.


особенно Андрей, наверное. Да, я понимаю Вашу иронию. Есть нюанс. Этот ресурс достаточно посещаем, и не только благодаря разделу "Помогите". Не берусь оценить вклад "уходящих" в популяризацию ресурса. Но, имхо нормальное модерирование - недостаточное, но необходимое условие популярности. Теперь Вы предлагаете им начать все с нуля в другом месте? И находите это справедливым?

----------


## anton_dr

> Kuzz , ой да бросьте... за деньги работает тут каждый, начиная с хэлперов и заканчивая админами... рекламы кроме ЛК и мелькающих картинок для юзера больше нет, помогите проэкту тоже не приносит ежемесячно денег... домен принадлежит ЛК... почему админами стали те кто стал тоже ясно... откуда поступают денежные средства, чтоб вас спонсировать и все не разбежались, понятно.
> 
> помню как-то было время снижения зарплаты не знаю по хэлперам ли только, но половина из них за бесплатно перестала помогать))))... а эта борьба по рейтингу (не знаю есть ли она сейчас))))) - александра както-приходила обиженная и просила помочь ей с плюсиками, чтоб у гриши отобрать лишнюю сотню)))..
> 
> прогнило у вас всё...


Иногда лучше жевать...
З/п платилась только админам. Надеюсь, понятно, почему?
Остальные участники получали только премии. Раз в квартал. Наиболее отличившиеся. Надеюсь, тоже понятно почему?
С весны финансирование, кроме хостинга и домена прекращено.

----------


## Шапельский Александр

> Kuzz , ой да бросьте... за деньги работает тут каждый, начиная с хэлперов и заканчивая админами...


За свои слова надо отвечать! Факты где!
Я, например, зарплату/премию не получал!!!

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Господа, не дайте свести тему в офтопик, не дайте повода администрации закрыть/удалить тему. Держитесь, они ждут, что у нас сдадут нервы. Чтобы бан был пристойным.

----------


## LLG

Kuzz, я ничего вам не предлагаю))))... я говорю о том, что знаю и о том, что без денежных вливаний ЛК это всё необходилось.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

господин гудвин, на неудобные вопросы надо уметь отвечать, а не кричать о троллях... такая политика и привела к тому в чём вы сейчас сидите....

пс ваша тема сейчас один сплошной троллинг нынешним админам)))))

----------


## pig

Похоже, мне и в самом деле пора подаваться отсюда. Канадская граница далековато, зато скандинавская под боком, а там F-Secure  :Smiley: 
А если серьёзно, то я, в отличие от Олега, читаю медленно, а ответы составляю совсем ползком. Времени и сил уходит немеряно, а результат на уровне плинтуса - не в деньгах, здесь полезной информации много, а вот переваривать её почти что и некогда. Всё искал подходящего случая соскочить с поезда. Дождался?

----------


## LLG

> З/п платилась только админам. Надеюсь, понятно, почему?


anton_dr, как понимаю и вам в частности... так чего тогда строить обиженную девочку из себя?

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

В этой теме это оффтопик.  Гессер когда уходил я не молчал. Это был его выбор. Он мог остаться. И его уговаривали вернуться. Не захотел. Он у меня в фэйсбуке в друзьях. Я знаю о чем говорю.
Деньги. Я лично здесь не из-за денег. И большинство тоже. Я и свои скидывал на развитие форума, когда дела были плохи. + Деньги форума не равно деньги ЛК. Бюджет составляется и из пожертвований посетителей и из дохода за рекламу. Я получал премию. Один или два раза. Когад активно работал в помогите. Но сколько там денег ЛК было -  не знаю. + ко всему это не благотворительность. Они здесь тех. поддержку тестируют - киберхэлпера, имею сэмплы, рекламу и т.д.
Мне лично  пока не очень верится, что за захватить формум решило руководство ЛК. Пока это лично их сотрудники Денисов, Головко, Зайцев.

----------


## anton_dr

Дальнейшие обсуждения того, кто кому сколько платил, а кому не платил и он обиделся - будут считаться оффтопиком. Который будет караться временным баном. Все объяснения - http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...9&postcount=74

----------


## пользователь

> Но, имхо нормальное модерирование - недостаточное, но необходимое условие популярности.


Вы имеете претензии к оставшимся модераторам?  :Shocked: 
Или как-то увязываете возможность оказания помощи с модераторскими правами? Нет прав - нет помощи?




> Теперь Вы предлагаете им начать все с нуля в другом месте?


А они уже начали :Smiley: 




> И находите это справедливым?


Жизнь несправедливая штука :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

> так чего тогда строить обиженную девочку из себя?


Вы видимо, совсем не понимаете причины, по которой появился этот топик.

----------


## Groft

> я говорю о том, что знаю


Да видим мы, видим, что ничего толком вы  не знаете. В общих чертах и не более того. Проследите свою цепочку ответов. Мне уже смешно с вас становится  :Smiley: 
*Alex_Goodwin* прав, придерживайтесь темы!

----------


## LLG

> Мне уже смешно с вас становится


Groft и ладушки, хорошее настроение залог здоровья.




> Вы видимо, совсем не понимаете причины, по которой появился этот топик.


anton_dr, ну почему не понимаю, вполне всё ясно)))... кого-то лишили админства, кого-то супермодерства... ну и теперь бунт словесный)

----------


## Kuzz

> кого-то лишили админства, кого-то супермодерства


Точно не понимаете.
Без знания текущего внутреннего состояния ВИ это не мудрено. С другой стороны, участники еще не хотят "выносить сор из избы" полностью. 
А так, злорадство лишь повышает ЧСВ..

----------


## antanta

> Вы имеете претензии к оставшимся модераторам? Или как-то увязываете возможность оказания помощи с модераторскими правами? Нет прав - нет помощи?


 Нет. Нет.Нет.
 Что-то мне не верится в то, что Вы плохо понимаете меня  :Smiley:  Не для Вас, а для других придется повторить( а я "до пятницы совершенно свободен"). Ребята хорошо работали, помогая ресурсу развиваться. Потом их "понизили в чине". Любой нормальный человек воспримет это как удар по самолюбию. 



> Жизнь несправедливая штука


 Мы говорим не за жизнь вообще, а за порядочность в частном случае. Оправдывать дурные действия тем, что жизнь вообще "несправедливая штука" - верх цинизма.

----------


## Groft

> Groft и ладушки, хорошее настроение залог здоровья.


Я и не спорю. Но если вы позволяете над собой смеяться на форумах, в жизни, то это сугубо ваша личная политика партии.
*ps призываю тролей игнорировать, не отвечать на их сообщения и вести тему в правильное русло*

----------


## пользователь

> Ребята хорошо работали, помогая ресурсу развиваться. Потом их "понизили в чине".


Их "понизили в чине" не за хорошую работу, а за "поведение несовместимое со статусом модератора".




> Любой нормальный человек воспримет это как удар по самолюбию.


Любой нормальный человек - не стал бы доводить до такого.




> Мы говорим не за жизнь вообще, а за порядочность в частном случае. Оправдывать дурные действия тем, что жизнь вообще "несправедливая штука" - верх цинизма.


Вы вообще сейчас про чье поведение/действия говорите? "Ушедших" (поведение несовместимое со статусом модератора) или админа (лишившего "ушедших" модераторских прав)?

----------


## antanta

> Их "понизили в чине" не за хорошую работу, а за "поведение несовместимое со статусом модератора".


 Формулировка мне известна. Расшифровки не видел.



> Любой нормальный человек - не стал бы доводить до такого.


 критерии "нормальности" у всех разные. Ваша "позиция" уже понятна.  



> Вы вообще сейчас про чье поведение/действия говорите?


Я не обсуждаю действия администрации  :Wink: 
Но и не имел в виду поведение "уходящих".

----------


## пользователь

> Формулировка мне известна. Расшифровки не видел.


Я тоже, но я догадываюсь за что.




> критерии "нормальности" у всех разные. Ваша "позиция" уже понятна.


Я за вас рад :Smiley: 




> Я не обсуждаю действия администрации


Молодец :Smiley: 




> Но и не имел в виду поведение "уходящих".


Тогда как вас понимать?



> Мы говорим не за жизнь вообще, а за порядочность в частном случае.


О каком "частном случае" вы пишите и кого все-таки осуждаете?
Будьте добры, обозначьте свою "позицию"?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## antanta

*пользователь*, 


> Тогда как вас понимать?


 Справедливо  :Smiley:  Можете считать это тестом на внимательность. Когда нужно, у Вас с этим порядок.

----------


## santy

> Я создал опрос в закрытом разделе о лишении DVI полномочий администратора. Голосование открытое. Пока ни одного проголосовавшего против.
> ...
> И вообще, мне кажется не правильным уходить. Господа - останьтесь и боритесь за свое детище. Если бороться будет нельзя, вот тогда уйдем все.


Есть некоторые аналогии со знаменитым письмом Ленина к съезду...

http://antology.igrunov.ru/authors/Lenin/letter.html

Если говорить о *DVI*, то ничем особенно, ИМХО, положительным, (разве что приятной музыкой), в работе форума он не отметился. Вспоминается его усиленное протаскивание сырого AVPTool в качестве основного сканера для темы "Помогите", вместо блестяще зарекомендовавшего Cureit, какие то сумасшедшие формулы, которые должны были установить объективную картину распространенности антивирусов, его безучастие, когда уходил *p2u*, постоянные маркетинговые взбросы, нетерпимость к собеседникам при обсуждении различных проблем.

----------


## thyrex

Насколько мне известно, Ник не является сотрудником ЛК

----------


## пользователь

> Когда нужно, у Вас с этим порядок.


Мы ранее пересекались?

----------


## gjf

Ох и тема.... Ох и обсуждение! Воистину, ЛК пришёл к власти: очень напоминает аналоги на их ресурсах! Сообщений с информацией хватило бы и на страницу, зато бредом и троллингом завалили на пять.

Кажется, меня с оффорума ЛК уже выкинули - так если здесь будет второй оффорум, то, пожалуй, мне тоже здесь делать нечего. Впрочем, в закрытом я уже это говорил.

Да и вообще, то, что в последнее время творится на ВИ - это курам на смех: там пиарят один продукт, там другой: там Рабинович, там Денисов - ТЬФУ! Ну и конечно - не дай Бог найти дырки в Великом и Святом (не скажу в ком - не поминают Его имя всуе) - завалят. Ресурс, посвящённый информационной безопасности и борьбе с вирусами стал по сути обычным форумом - но с разделом Помогите. Обзоров ноль. Обсуждений по теме - ноль целых одна сотая. А в остальном - болтовня. Куда ж без этого!

Если мне не изменяет память, практически во всех русскоязычных ресурсах, включая оффорум ЛК, статус хелперов имеют выходцы из ВИ. Меня сильно забавляет и интересует ситуация, когда после захвата ВИ на ней не останется ни одного специалиста, поскольку все уйдут. Со всем уважением к Зайцеву и Головко я не думаю, что у них хватит времени подготовить новую команду - которая конечно же потребует зарплату, при чём реальную, а не подачки-премии. А вот энтузиастов уже не будет...

Что ж, появилась уверенность в Непобедимом Кибере - искренне желаю удачи, она в том понадобится!

А при такой политике и с такими уходами, боюсь, очень скоро от ресурса ничего не останется...

----------


## Karlson

> боюсь, очень скоро от ресурса ничего не останется...


очень жаль, кстати...

----------


## antanta

> Мы ранее пересекались?


разве что несколькими постами выше. Ваш ник мне смутно знаком. На форуме ЛК видел. "Смутно" - это не пренебрежение. Я туда просто не хожу, мне хватило недели(?). Если здесь будет то же самое, "будем искать".

----------


## пользователь

> а между тем на Хабре http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/virus/102478/
> 
> видимо его на днях тоже закроют?


Было бы что там обсуждать...
Капча - это скорее защита от действий пользователя (чтобы подумал, пока капчу вводит), чем от действий вируса. Автор статьи забыл про наследование прав. Он не учел, что доверенная утилита запущеная недоверенной программой получит ограничения этой программы. А как результат - тихого удаления уже не получится, да и вообще - не факт, что удаление вообще будет возможно.

----------


## Kuzz

> Он не учел, что доверенная утилита запущеная недоверенной программой получит ограничения этой программы. А как результат - тихого удаления уже не получится, да и вообще - не факт, что удаление вообще будет возможно.


И "батники уже починили", и at aka планировщик винды уже не доверенный?

----------


## Umnik

Это действительно не проблема. То есть проблема, но высосанная из пальца. Да и оффтоп.  :Smiley:

----------


## пользователь

> И "батники уже починили"


А что батники? Ну батники.
1. Я не вижу в них опасности.
2. Я не вижу способа их здесь применить.




> и at aka планировщик винды уже не доверенный?


Доверенный. А разве планировщик может капчу ввести? Или вы хотите запланировать запуск зловреда запускающего kavremover? Так он даже запланированный ограничения получит.

----------


## Kuzz

> 2010 у меня стала выдавать алерт на at и wmi.


Это хорошо. 



> Да и оффтоп.


Что правда, то правда.

По теме: Все равно теперь состав участников изменится. 
И фразы, вроде 


> очень жаль, кстати...


ничего не изменят   :Sad:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Прошу зачистить офтоп

----------


## Wesley Sneijder

Да,тут творится что-то очень плохое.Мне не хочется что бы проект исчез,мне хочется обучится работать.Мне 13 лет,и не зарплаты и премий НЕ НАДО!!!

----------


## Acidorum

Извиняюсь за оффтопик.



> на сайтах, принадлежащих Лаборатории Касперского.


ВИ принадлежит ЛК? И где такое написано? Здесь об этом ничего нет, напротив 


> был основан в 2004 году как *независимый* ресурс



А теперь, собственно, по теме.
Жаль, что сайт лишился 3 грандов. Люди всего-то высказали свое мнение о продукции ЛК.
*anton_dr*, *SDA*, *ALEX(XX)*, хочу выразить вам свою благодарность за активное участие в жизни этого сайта! Спасибо за регулярный постинг новостей, было что почитать на главной. Без вас её контент заметно победнел.
Надеюсь, что справедливость восстановится и мы ещё увидимся на этом форуме.

----------


## Макcим

Я совсем не удивлен произошедшим. Только *Олег Зайцев* меня сильно разочаровал. Во-первых я был уверен в его порядочности, во-вторых верил что он сделает всё возможное чтобы не допустить такого развала, но увы... Слава и деньги испортили даже его.

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Судя по текущим событиям: таки ДА! Олег Владимирович из независимого эксперта перешёл в разряд сотрудников ЛК (ИМХО)
P.S.*Maxim*, а у Вас должность, помнится, была тоже повыше...

----------


## anton_dr

*Maxim* сам просил снять с него полномочия. Мы расстались мирно, и надеюсь, друзьями.

----------


## Макcим

> P.S.*Maxim*, а у Вас должность, помнится, была тоже повыше...


Да, причин было много, но коллектив теперь не тот что раньше. Думаю я во время сделал выводы и ноги  :Smiley:  А друзья мои только те, кто в списке друзей.

----------


## borka

> какие то сумасшедшие формулы, которые должны были установить объективную картину распространенности антивирусов


Я позволю себе вмешаться - не "картину распространенности антивирусов". Это был знаменитый "коэффициент ненадежности антивирусов". Со всеми вытекающими из этого победителями.  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AlexGOMEL

> коллектив теперь не тот что раньше.


Увы, да. Сегодня я здесь уже не стал бы регистрироваться.

----------


## borka

Ну, что ж... Прочитав обсуждение, могу сказать, что все к этому шло.  :Sad: 
Еще несколько лет назад, когда каспер стал хозяином ресурса ВИ, я заметил, что объективности здесь (на ресурсе) не будет. И Антон, и Гудвин на меня слегка наехали, что я неправ. К сожалению, эту тему найти не могу.  :Sad:  А получается, прав я...
А получается так: руками старожилов ресурс был зачищен и приведен в боеготовность - я помню, как переносились в общий раздел темы про бета-тестирование Доктора из раздела беты, как позволялись нелицепритные высказывания в адрес других вендоров, как пытались отказаться от КуреИта в пользу АВПТула...
А теперь те же старожилы перестали устраивать. "Der Mohr hat seine Arbeit getan, der Mohr kann gehen!" Судя по наличию здесь персонажей с ФКП, ВИ ждет та же судьба.

Я как бы вовремя ушел...

----------


## Макcим

> Я как бы вовремя ушел...


Аналогично, только я руководствовался личными мотивами, а не политическими.

----------


## Rene-gad

@ALEX(XX)
Прощавайте, ждите волi
Гей на конi, всi у путь...  :Bye: 

теперь и ты уходишь... :Sad:  хотя я тебя оч. хорошо понимаю... :Beer:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

пора и мне прощаться. Полномочия с меня сняты по тихому. Возьму паузу пару дней, подумаю. А потом может вас всех ждет вторая веселая серия со скриншотами  :Smiley: 
Вопреки мнению абсолютного большинства (20 участников высказались за лишения Денисова полномочий администратора), DVI уходить не собирается. Олег Зайцев его поддерживает, сыплются обычные обвинения в плохой работе всех и вся. Николаю Головко тоже многое припомнили, думаю, что в администраторах он долго не задержится.
Всем уже ясно, из-за чего пострадали 3 вышеупомянутых участника. Из-за цензуры.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Полномочия с меня сняты по тихому.


Т.е. как?  :Shocked:  
Alex_Goodwin 
ALEX(XX)
так и я с вами пойду...

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

А с ними чудеса  :Smiley:  То есть, то нет. сейчас есть.

----------


## antanta

*Rene-gad*, *Alex_Goodwin*, Камо грядеши?

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Eo Romam iterum crucifigi.

----------


## antanta

*Alex_Goodwin*, Однажды мой одноклассник спросил : Чо такое  "In vino veritas" (это я типа по пьяни Блока читал, нашел публику  :Smiley: )  ). Когда я ответил про латынь, он обругал  тихо прибалтов... Не ДДОСь гугл, переведи  :Smiley: 
 "Латынь из моды вышла ныне. Так если правду вам сказать, он знал довольно по латыни..."   Помню ешё

----------


## SDA

Остаются только "члены партии" и дышащие в одно в одно место Денисову, Зайцеву и ЛК, и надеющихся на подачку.Молодых хелперов в расчет не берем, они еще не до конца прониклись 6-ти летней традицией бывшего независимого ресурса.
Все, ВИ умер, да здравствует очередной филиал ЛК.

----------


## antanta

Гудвин, что ты считаешь Римом-то?

----------


## santy

> Все, ВИ умер, да здравствует очередной филиал ЛК.


Если ВИ умрет, то родится ВИЧ Инфо.

----------


## SDA

> Вопреки мнению абсолютного большинства (20 участников высказались за лишения Денисова полномочий администратора), DVI уходить не собирается.


"Царек" власть не отдаст, несмотря на мнение большинства.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

21, Олег заговаривает зубы. Приводятся обычные обвинения, никак не связанные с содеянным вчера. Сообщения участников игнорируются.

----------


## Макcим

> 21, Олег заговаривает зубы.


Вот уж от кого не ожидал...  :Shocked:

----------


## herzn

> Это был знаменитый "коэффициент ненадежности антивирусов". Со всеми вытекающими из этого победителями.


О, да. 
Это был знатный аттракцион.  :Smiley:

----------


## antanta

> Вот уж от кого не ожидал...


Предупреждаю, не фанат  :Wink:   Но, не суди же строго. Возможно, нужно как-то помочь человеку.

----------


## senyak

Уууу, как все печально. А мне этот форум нравился, был одним из самых любимых. "Кто не с нами - тот предатель", решило руководство форума)

----------


## Блуждающий

В последнее время от продуктов ЛК остались какие то неприятные впечатления.
Часть из них подтверждалась на форумах - например проблема с запуском экзешников после апдейта. Отосланые образцы зловредов детектировалиь в течении чуть меньше месяца.
Надеялся что это связано с огромной нагрузкой и наплывом зловредов.
А оно оказывается что идёт подковёрная возня. Естествено что не до дела, да и критику нужно пресекать.
Невольно напрашивается вывод помахать ручкой продуктам ЛК.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ummitium

Отдохните немножко от проекта и все обдумайте.
Кто-то, получается, по несколько лет без отдыха здесь, вот и результат - 'синдром профессионального выгорания'.

----------


## rdog

почему то забывают о ,,наполнении,, форума. хелперы-модеры.. это все гуд! но ! форум славен не только ими.форум это одно целое вместе с ,,мембер,,ами.если нужен малопопулярный сухарь? так и скажзали бы . 
зы. а команда тролей в этом топе сколько стоила новому админу форума?

----------


## Kuzz

> команда тролей


 - бесценно! Для всего остального существует <чето-там>card )

----------


## rdog

упреждая  нанятых тролей  косящих под дебилов, хочу малость подробнее об этом. можно создат  суперпупер ,,хелперовским,,  форум но он будет малопопулярен. причина? админы и модеры,их отношение к ,,чайнмкам,,,их способность создать реально интересный форум.форум на который хочется заходить не только с проблемой ,,помогите,,задайтесь вопросом ,почему у Junior Member а появляется желание остаться тут? 
зы. мне нравился этот форум.нравился состав .

----------


## Макcим

> В последнее время от продуктов ЛК остались какие то неприятные впечатления.


Давайте не будем обобщать. Посмотрите на первый пост темы. Речь идёт о поведении некоторых людей, работающих в ЛК, на ресурсе. Вообще отбросив эмоции, эту тему должны обсуждать участники проекта в закрытом разделе.

----------


## anton_dr

Она и обсуждается. Эта тема создана Алексом для того чтобы сообщить о своём решении уйти.

----------


## SDA

Некоторые рунетовские комментарии из блога:
ВирусИнфо: очередная крепость пала. 
Ну вот и прекратил своё существование ещё один независимый проект под названием ВирусИнфо. Вот что значит подпустить ЛК к проекту: сначала предложат хостинг оплатить, потом поставят во главе проекта лояльного человека, потом сами на проект припрутся и поставят во главе проекта себя при молчаливом согласии лояльного им человека, поставленного во главе проекта ранее, превратив его в по сути куклу, в "говорящую голову", ничего не решающую, а лишь озвучивающую волю истинных хозяев проекта. Так было и с ВирусИнфо: сначала с него выжили его основателя Geser, поставив во главе проекта Николая Головко, золотого бета-тестера ЛК, потом на проект пришёл лично Виталий Денисов, музыкант-программист, "музыкант-программист волею судеб", как он предпочитает о себе говорить; и вот на днях этот музыкант-программист, будучи администратором ВИ, решил и разогнал из рядов администрации ВИ всех, кто не согласен пиарить ЛК, хотя проект вообще-то мультивендорный. Что имеем в итоге? В итоге имеем очередной филиал ЛК в виде ВИ, где мультивендорность - лишь приятное воспоминание, но не более того. Не имеет значения, что продукты ЛК и их специализированные утилиты для лечения вирусов несовершенны - всё равно теперь на ВИ будут использовать именно их, а не более совершенные утилиты от Др.Веб. Мультивендорность теперь тоже значения не имеет: не любишь ЛК - получи бан на ВИ. Иначе говоря, люби ЛК или убирайся с ВирусИнфо вон! Во как! Однако...

----------


## pig

Давайте всё-таки пока без оглядки на общественность. На ЛивЗаборах много чего пишут. Можно ещё из доинтернетовской эпохи припомнить реплику Р.Р. неТолкина насчёт империи зла, записки Виктора Суворова про Сталина и Николая Мейсака про Галича.

Тут каждый выбирает для себя. И желательно, чтобы не в состоянии сдвинутого сознания.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Информирую общественность.
Подавляющее большинство активных участников проекта проголосовало ЗА отстранение В. Денисова. Ему предложено сложить с себя полномочия администратора и модератора, уйти с проекта.

О. Зайцев и В. Денисов игнорируют мнение общественности, выдвигают нелепые обвинения, пытаются начать спорить по мелочам, никак не связанных с самодурством - лишением прав администратора А. Дроздова.
Ни один вразумительный ответ получен не был. Сказать нечего.
Игнорирование и молчание продолжается.
Видимо лихорадочно пытаются придумать оправдания своему преступлению, найти выход.
Полномочия у участников проекта сохранены (пока?), посты не удаляются (пока?).
Ждут, что у нас не выдержат нервы и мы дадим повод себя забанить.

Господа Денисов и Зайцев. Призываю вас к ответу. Найдите мужество признать ошибку.
Г-н Денисов, на форуме вы не давно. Форум - это не вы. Уйдите, о вас останется память как о человеке, который ошибался как и все, но смог признать и исправить свою ошибку.
Именно уход Денисова - ключ к спасению форума в нынешнем виде.

----------


## Yurrez

ALEX(XX), SDA, не порите горячку. Подождите пару-тройку дней, остыньте! На вас ведь многое тут держалось. Не прогибайтесь под ...

----------


## пользователь

> *Запрещено публичное обсуждение действий* модераторов и *администраторов*.


Уважаемые участники обсуждения, просветите меня, пожалуйста, когда правила вирусинфо утратили силу?

----------


## tut

> Запрещено самовольное модерирование - указание пользователям на их нарушения.



*пользователь*, не дочитали однако.

----------


## пользователь

> *пользователь*, не дочитали однако.


Дочитал. Я никому не указываю на ошибки.
Я задал конкретный вопрос - действуют правила VI на форуме VI или нет. Если не действуют, то как давно?

----------


## Wesley Sneijder

Всё началось с Alex(XX) и SDA,а закончится на Olejan.Останутся только работчики ЛК,будут пытаться брать других студентов и стажеров.Но мало кто согласится.А Денисов и Зайцев-трусы!!!не мужики,это точно!И признаться боятся!

----------


## Kuzz

*пользователь*, ссылка "пожаловаться на это сообщение" aka  работает. Заодно можно узнать и исполняемость правил

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Прошу воздержаться от оскорблений. Все мы люди, никто не застрахован от ошибок. Тем более, что вклад Олега и Виталия в развитие форума неоспорим и огромен.

----------


## пользователь

> *пользователь*, ссылка "пожаловаться на это сообщение" aka  работает. Заодно можно узнать и исполняемость правил


*Kuzz*, если бы все было так просто.
Мне вчера в личке написали, что "кодекса поведения модератора в данный момент не существует". Вот я и решил уточнить - действуют ли вообще правила вирусинфо и стоит ли жаловаться, *но ответа пока не получил*.

----------


## pig

В какой мере мы их признаём, в той и действуют. На митингах, правда, на них как-то не особо обращают внимание.

----------


## antanta

*пользователь*, Я понимаю, что формально - Вы полноправный участник. Но, по сути - Ваша активность на форуме проявилась лишь после наступления определенных событий. Мне это напоминает поговорку "Со своим уставом в чужой монастырь..."
 Ну, про "Кнопку" :Wink:  Вы уже знаете

----------


## Kuzz

*пользователь*, 
"кодекса поведения модератора"<>"Правила форума"

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## пользователь

> В какой мере мы их признаём, в той и действуют. На митингах, правда, на них как-то не особо обращают внимание.


О чем и речь. Но до вирусинфо я не знал, что можно получить предупреждение от модератора за обжалование его решения *через систему личных сообщений*.




> *пользователь*, Я понимаю, что формально - Вы полноправный участник. Но, по сути - Ваша активность на форуме проявилась лишь после наступления определенных событий. Мне это напоминает поговорку "Со своим уставом в чужой монастырь..."


Моя активность началась гораздо раньше, но я быстро получил предупреждение (которое, после моей жалобы и нервотрепки, все-таки отменили, но не не посчитали нужным извиниться) после чего у меня как-то пропало желание оставаться на этом форуме. А когда узнал, что неправедный модератор лишен прав, причина моего ухода как бы была устранена и я снова вернулся, чтобы получить еще два предупреждения одно из которых (опять таки после жалобы и нервотрепки) уже отменено (и опять без каких либо извинений и последствий для неправедного модератора), а отмены второго предупреждения я как раз сейчас добиваюсь.

Скажите, пожалуйста, как можно относиться к ресурсу, где из трех полученных предупреждения два уже отменены, а на отмену третьего есть очень неплохие шансы?




> *пользователь*, 
> "кодекса поведения модератора"<>"Правила форума"


Потрясающе... Тогда я вообще перестал что-либо понимать...

----------


## SDA

Неправедный модератор, лишенный прав, это я?  :Smiley:  Что то ты в реале этого не озвучивал, или я слишком много выпил и забыл   :Smiley:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> что можно получить предупреждение от модератора за обжалование его решения через систему личных сообщений.


Нарушение было выписано мной, но не за обжалование, а за хамский тон и угрозы. Тот, кому вы жаловались, перестал соблюдать всякие правила и приличия пару дней назад.
А такие как вы чувствуете причастность к большому, защиту.
Хватит уже плясать на костях, хватит офтопить.
Будете продолжать - выпишу нарушение по 16 пункту.

----------


## пользователь

> Что то ты в реале этого не озвучивал, или я слишком много выпил и забыл


Да, не озвучивал, но это ничего бы не изменило, а встречу бы испортило.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*




> Нарушение было выписано мной, но не за обжалование, а за хамский тон и угрозы.


Я не поленился и отправил жалобу на нарушение пункта 6 правил вирусинфо (запрещено размещать заведомо ложную информацию).

PS. Пункт 16 в данном случае неприменим. Я не обсуждаю ваши действия - я вас просто проинформировал о своих действиях.

----------


## antanta

*пользователь*, 


> Скажите, пожалуйста, как можно относиться к ресурсу, где из трех полученных предупреждения два уже отменены, а на отмену третьего есть очень неплохие шансы?


 Как к своему собственному.

----------


## borka

> Именно уход Денисова - ключ к спасению форума в нынешнем виде.


Мне почему-то кажется, что дело отнюдь не в персоналиях...

----------


## пользователь

> *пользователь*, Как к своему собственному.


У меня нет своего ресурса :Smiley:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> Мне почему-то кажется, что дело отнюдь не в персоналиях...


Отнюдь. До этого у форума был другой куратор от ЛК, цензуры не было. Бло взаимовыгодное сотрудничество.

----------


## tut

Как не грустно это звучит, собственник тот, кто платит деньги, а хозяин может делать все, что посчитает нужным. Кто хозяин уже озвучивали в этой теме ранее.

----------


## borka

> Отнюдь. До этого у форума был другой куратор от ЛК, цензуры не было. Бло взаимовыгодное сотрудничество.


ИМХО, причина как раз в "куратор от", а не в конкретных администраторах.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Мне всегда почему-то верилось, что главный ресурс форума не площадка и доменное имя, а люди. А рабство, как известно. у нас пока запрещено.

----------


## Kuzz

> Потрясающе... Тогда я вообще перестал что-либо понимать...


Вот ALEX(XX) проявил "Поведение несовместимое со статусом модератора", т.е. нарушил "кодекс поведения модератора", но бана не последовало, т.к. правила форума - не нарушил.

Или скажем, "кодекс поведения комсомольца" и свод законов "Уголовный кодекс СССР"

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> ИМХО, причина как раз в "куратор от", а не в конкретных администраторах.


На момент принятия того решения, оно казалось правильным. Предлагали сотрудничество и другим компаниям. Доктор, например, отказался.
Да и я до сих пор не вижу ничего плохого в сотрудничестве с ЛК. Они анализируют кучи файлов, которые генерируются в помогите.
Мы по мере сил таким способом поставляем новые сэмплы, тестируем будущую тех. поддержку - кибера. Можно назвать поддержку форума ЛК - благотворительностью. Вкладом в общее дело в борьбе с вирусами.

----------


## borka

> Мне всегда почему-то верилось, что главный ресурс форума не площадка и доменное имя, а люди. А рабство, как известно. у нас пока запрещено.


В принципе так оно и есть. Рабство не рабство, но только люди не могут быть независимыми от хозяина. Как ни крути. О чем я пытался вам сказать после покупки с потрохами каспером этого ресурса...

----------


## пользователь

Я кажется понял, чего добивается г-н *Alex_Goodwin*.
Он хочет стать следующей "жертвой" нового "режима" вслед за *ALEX(XX)* и *SDA*... Именно поэтому он сперва устраивает провокации, а потом... Потом начинаются на него мои жалобы...

PS. *Alex_Goodwin*, если, вдруг, вас лишат прав модератора и пункт 16 правил вас перестанет защищать, то я *обязательно* опубликую ваши действия. Короче, "жертвой" вам не удасться стать.

----------


## tut

> Мне всегда почему-то верилось, что главный ресурс форума не площадка и доменное имя, а люди. А рабство, как известно. у нас пока запрещено.


Это с какой стороны смотреть, ведь бытует мнение, что незаменимых людей не бывает (с) 

Значит последователи новых веяний быстро смогут заменить старую команду.

----------


## SDA

> Я кажется понял, чего добивается г-н *Alex_Goodwin*.
> Он хочет стать следующей "жертвой" нового "режима" вслед за *ALEX(XX)* и *SDA*... Именно поэтому он сперва устраивает провокации, а потом... Потом начинаются на него мои жалобы...
> 
> PS. *Alex_Goodwin*, если, вдруг, вас лишат прав модератора и пункт 16 правил вас перестанет защищать, то я *обязательно* опубликую ваши действия. Короче, "жертвой" вам не удасться стать.


Его уже лишили статуса. А то что он не испугался и вынес вопрос о действии "королька" от ЛК, ему огромное спасибо! Многие просто промолчали. Короче Костя хватит троллить, ты в реале выглядишь нормально, в отличии от виртуальных ресурсов.

----------


## borka

> На момент принятия того решения, оно казалось правильным. Предлагали сотрудничество и другим компаниям. Доктор, например, отказался.
> Да и я до сих пор не вижу ничего плохого в сотрудничестве с ЛК. Они анализируют кучи файлов, которые генерируются в помогите.
> Мы по мере сил таким способом поставляем новые сэмплы, тестируем будущую тех. поддержку - кибера. Можно назвать поддержку форума ЛК - благотворительностью. Вкладом в общее дело в борьбе с вирусами.


Средствами ЛК.  :Smiley:  Для ЛК.  :Smiley:  На благо ЛК.  :Smiley: 

ИМХО, самый главная причина всех противостояний вендоров - это деньги. Перефразируя классику преферанса: "Дал купить чужой АВ - залез в свой карман". Потом уже идет "честь марки", пользователи, поддержка и все остальное. Поэтому на ресурсе, принадлежащем конкретному вендору, объективности БЫТЬ НЕ МОЖЕТ В ПРИНЦИПЕ. И нужно принять, что, работая на ресурсе конкретного вендора, помогаешь именно ему, а не миру вообще...

----------


## пользователь

> Его уже лишили статуса. А то что он не испугался и вынес вопрос о действии "королька" от ЛК, ему огромное спасибо! Многие просто промолчали.


Как лишили? А от кого я сейчас получил два балла за "_Нарушение правил_" (стал умнее - уже не расшифровывает, что нарушил).




> Короче Костя хватит троллить, ты в реале выглядишь нормально, в отличии от других ресурсов.


Тоже самое я могу сказать и про тебя.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Интересно как  :Smiley:  Виновники торжества самоустранились с форума, зато сюда хлынули толпой фаны.. 
Готовитесь к раздаче слонов (должностей)?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## borka

> Я кажется понял, чего добивается г-н *Alex_Goodwin*.
> Он хочет стать следующей "жертвой" нового "режима" вслед за *ALEX(XX)* и *SDA*... Именно поэтому он сперва устраивает провокации, а потом... Потом начинаются на него мои жалобы...


Господин *пользователь* от каспера, ИМХО, вряд ли *Alex_Goodwin* хочет быть следующей жертвой. Особенно "нового" режима, который тут уже черт-те сколько.  :Wink:  Не все понимают, что на любом ресурсе правила устанавливает хозяин, а не купленное им сообщество.

----------


## tut

> Интересно как  Виновники торжества самоустранились с форума, зато сюда хлынули толпой фаны.. 
> Готовитесь к раздаче слонов (должностей)?


На все будет воля ЛК и ее представителей в администрации.

----------


## anton_dr

Воспользуюсь своими полномочиями, так как мою просьбу пока отказываются выполнять.
Нарушившие правила пользователи наказаны. Тема закрыта.



> Свое дело (т.е. информирование об уходе ALEX(XX)-а) тема сделала.

----------

